# beagle questions



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

hey guys just got my first beagle to hunt rabbits with. i have owned a few in the past but they were strictly house pets. she's a decent running female turns 12 months in about a week. I was just wondering if my kennel set up is good enough for her and I sure hope so because it took my two days to get it all together.

I got her a 5x10ft kennel and it is on the ground I got her a nice house with straw and what not. she's got a roof and windbreak on two sides. I am just curious because most kennels I have seen have floors in them but because of money I cant get her one right now. she has not tried digging so far and she seems pretty happy with it considering its a whole lot bigger and nicer than where she spent her first few months of her life. also how do you guys look at them being in the cold? I know she has it bette then a lot of the other dogs my buddies have but Im the kind of guy that doesn't want her to uncomfortable at all lol maybe im overthinking things.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I would have her in a regular dog house with a spring loaded door, or at least a cover over the opening. The opening should face south. You can make a decent dog house out of plywood fairly easily. Another suggestion would be to have the dog house have a wall inside for her to go around the other side to bed down. I don't believe the thin plastic of a dog crate is a good winter house!


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay good info I am actually making a house on Thursday I got some plans wrote out but I like the wall idea... thanks!

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

sgc said:


> I would have her in a regular dog house with a spring loaded door, or at least a cover over the opening. The opening should face south. You can make a decent dog house out of plywood fairly easily. Another suggestion would be to have the dog house have a wall inside for her to go around the other side to bed down. I don't believe the thin plastic of a dog crate is a good winter house!



Ditto.


I'd also consider some insulation and a removable top for easy cleaning. Some people use cedar chips for the bedding. There are several beagle forums that have prints for dog houses. Good luck.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

they are tuff little dogs that will do fine with your setup,,,of course the more comfortable you can make it the better. so just make it a goal to add to the dogs comfort a little bit every month . windbreak is always good. insulation. start planning a nice floor. check out tractor supply. they have nice rubber floormats for livestock. easy to clean and care for and not damp like dirt of concrete flooring. keep things clean and plenty of fresh bedding. and take that little beauty out often.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

A lot of beaglers stay away from straw as bedding. If you can find swamp grass it's preferable to straw. It supposedly has better insulation. I've had straw that I swore was loaded with fleas.
What I used to do to my dog houses in the winter was add inserts (walls, floor, ceiling), made of plywood I had cut out, to the regular dog house, that were slightly smaller than the interior of the dog house that allowed me to pack insulation (newspaper) between the 2 walls And that had the divider wall as one of the inserts. It works well. In the summer, when they're not needed, you can take them out & even clean them. Good luck.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

yes I had a buddy make one for his lab and he doesn't want it anymore (they moved) so he said I can have it. its a little big but I am going to put inserts in it like stated above ^^ and I think she will be coming inside if it gets extremely cold anyways. thanks!


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

just picked it up. im pretty blown away that I got it for free but its really nice insulated and big. I will be able to put a nice little cubby hole in the back for her I just have to take the roof off.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Pretty nice. You have enough room, you could even put a little light bulb box for heat in there. Just make sure she can't get access to the cord anywhere. I don't know who all sells them, but I think I got mine from Lion Country. You can get a spring loaded door from them too. Both are fairly cheap.


----------



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

From your first picture looks like your going to struggle to keep her kennel area clean with all that straw; after a couple of days it's going to be saturated with poop & urine.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually the straw is outside of house because that's where the bail was sitting as I put it in the house.. its not covering the whole kennel just a foot or two outside the house. But yes I could see how that would be a problem.


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

You said you have had beagles in the past but they were house pets. So why can't this one just come inside. Don't get me wrong I'm not an activist who says poor things should be loved trust me my dogs would be outside to if it was allowed (apartment). So what changed?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Beagles in your house will not ruin their nose,just in case you heard that crap from anywhere.
My best beagles were family. those outside over the years were tended with lots of care,especially in winter.Attention daily besides basic care.
Be sure coop is vented,dogs breath will cause moisture that will freeze when its freezing cold.Ideally no draft on bed.With oversize coop an elevated easy step to bunk can be used to dodge floor draft and tracked in moisture.House within a house type insulation principle.Maybe your two can be sandwiched?
Straw is cold,it lacks loft when pressed on.
My preference was cedar chips(like horse bedding) with a flake of hay tossed on it for dog to burrow in,added to in time,weekly maybe as it compresses.Cedar keeps bugs at bay and insulates floor and dog smells decent..Watch that snow not getting tracked in,bedding needs to stay dry.
Have to compromise if dog wants a view,I made portable short walls to block wind until enough snow to build an igloo type cover and vestuble. Had to clear it when temp rose before it thawed.
When real cold,especially with wind, dogs came in house at night.
Today all dogs(terriers) have a crate indoors at night.I only collar them when using a lead or running them anymore.Man do they get cranked up when they see a collar,even hearing me get in the closet for one...
Happy hunting with your new pup/friend!


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

Waif said:


> Beagles in your house will not ruin their nose,just in case you heard that crap from anywhere.
> My best beagles were family. those outside over the years were tended with lots of care,especially in winter.Attention daily besides basic care.
> Be sure coop is vented,dogs breath will cause moisture that will freeze when its freezing cold.Ideally no draft on bed.With oversize coop an elevated easy step to bunk can be used to dodge floor draft and tracked in moisture.House within a house type insulation principle.Maybe your two can be sandwiched?
> Straw is cold,it lacks loft when pressed on.
> ...


That's what I was trying to get at with the ruining there nose thing without starting a huge fight


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for the interest guys. and also for the info on the last post I will re read it tomorrow when I start working on customizing her house.

To answer your question I never really even thought about having her inside. one reason being because I don't have any room inside for her. when I did have the other beagles they weren't ever hunted and were just family dogs that were loved on everyday all the time. I will bring her into my room if it gets too cold and she will sleep in her crate. but other than that I want her to be outside. 

ive been looking for a beagle since last winter and I went to about 4 or 5 guys homes and looked at there dogs when trying to find one I wanted. not a single one of them had there beagles inside. they were all in a kennel like I have here, they either had a cubby hole to go inside a shed or garage or a house like the one I just got. these dogs weren't neglected by any means but there set ups weren't amazing and also all of those guys used straw so that's why I got some. and not to mention all of those guys had dogs I wish I had they could really run rabbits. 

the whole reason I posted this was because I care very much about her and i want to make sure i am atleast up to par and am gonna make her feel comfortable. I want to make a good rabbit dog out of her. the whole hunting side of this needs some work as well but we have been working on it lol. :lol:


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Going to be exciting hearing her open up on a bunny!
Pardon my manners and congrats on your new beagle.
Lots of happy years wished to you both out in the field.
Ran them for decades,often spending more time trying to help the seemingly all ways new pup than shooting.Had some get danged old too.
Sometimes though getting into a pocket with lots of rabbits it got crazy fun!
Be sure she gets happy time and is comfortable in the field with its different conditions and terrains.Once she learns how to sort out the checks it will start getting interesting.If you get back more than you put in you,re lucky,spend it wisely. Aahroot!


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

im really looking forward to hearing her open up on one. she seems as if she has a lot of puppy in her she's 12 months and seems to always want to be petted and rubbed on. im trying not to do it as much because when I take her out she comes to me and wants it half the time instead of hunting. lol may sound weird but she seems like a very attached dog. she always wants you to be with her and trust me she whines if your not. im trying to get her to stop but it will take time im guessing. thanks for the info its good to know when I have questions I can just ask on here. one of the most useful forum sites that I am using.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I would put down some ceder chips for mine but i think it would make a mess. I've had both indoor and outdoor dogs I don't know if it's just me but i think the indoor ones mind better when he goes out he's on a cable other wise hes gone chasing rabbit's


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

brownitsdown84 said:


> im really looking forward to hearing her open up on one. she seems as if she has a lot of puppy in her she's 12 months and seems to always want to be petted and rubbed on. im trying not to do it as much because when I take her out she comes to me and wants it half the time instead of hunting. lol may sound weird but she seems like a very attached dog. she always wants you to be with her and trust me she whines if your not. im trying to get her to stop but it will take time im guessing. thanks for the info its good to know when I have questions I can just ask on here. one of the most useful forum sites that I am using.


i wouldn't worry to much once she hits a trail she will be gone mine is just a little over a yr old she would like to hang around but once on a trail was gone. he gets a little to excited and over runs the track a lot but i figure it's just because he's excited once he gets a couple yrs under belt he should be a great dog.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

My beagles were house dogs, they can hunt or they can't, it has nothing to do with where they sleep. I will say that house dogs listen and behave far better than kennel dogs in my opinion. The dog is going to be a pet or companion 300 days or more a year unless you rabbit hunt more than that. I just personally feel bad leaving them out in the cold. 

But to answer your question, it should be fine as long as it's in an area that doesn't get to wet, and the straw gets changed enough, floors are usually there to keep the area dry where the dogs are as opposed to being muddy.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

miruss said:


> i wouldn't worry to much once she hits a trail she will be gone mine is just a little over a yr old she would like to hang around but once on a trail was gone. he gets a little to excited and over runs the track a lot but i figure it's just because he's excited once he gets a couple yrs under belt he should be a great dog.


Thats where instead of waiting back just a bit from where we jumped the bunny with the new pups ,when they over run a check,(where a sharp turn was made)they could be encouraged to sort it out.Lots of runs a shot was not fired but its worth it when dog gets it.Fun watching them learn,does not take long.
Had a hound once started out running one backwards.
Weather a factor,humidity too. 
Wanting to be around you is great.The last trained followed through brush piles and heavy cover at several weeks old and was carried after about a half hour each hunt for a while. Ran him with an old female.When tired he,d be in my tracks.But us being close got him used to the woods feeling secure till he found out what the ol gal was doing besides waving her paintbrush tail and making interesting music.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Waif said:


> Thats where instead of waiting back just a bit from where we jumped the bunny with the new pups ,when they over run a check,(where a sharp turn was made)they could be encouraged to sort it out.Lots of runs a shot was not fired but its worth it when dog gets it.Fun watching them learn,does not take long.
> Had a hound once started out running one backwards.
> Weather a factor,humidity too.
> Wanting to be around you is great.The last trained followed through brush piles and heavy cover at several weeks old and was carried after about a half hour each hunt for a while. Ran him with an old female.When tired he,d be in my tracks.But us being close got him used to the woods feeling secure till he found out what the ol gal was doing besides waving her paintbrush tail and making interesting music.


He figures it out just take a little bit of time fun watching him try to work it out my brother gets a little impatient but the pup wasn't even a yr born in late june and had him out in jan so he was only 7 months. i run him with a real old female thats super slow i love hunting rabbits over her all the ones i shoot are standing still looking back.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

miruss said:


> He figures it out just take a little bit of time fun watching him try to work it out my brother gets a little impatient but the pup wasn't even a yr born in late june and had him out in jan so he was only 7 months. i run him with a real old female thats super slow i love hunting rabbits over her all the ones i shoot are standing still looking back.


Sounds like he,s all ready a great dog. Sweet female too. Nice when rabbit ain,t all skeered!Don,t go to ground from stress either.Congrats!


----------



## Bo Schembechler (Nov 15, 2013)

House is way to big for a beagle. The dogs body heat will never be able to warm the house up. The house should be just big enough for hound to stand up in and turn a full circle. The best design for a dog house is to build it in a L shape. The dog will be able to walk in and cuddle in back corner of L and be out of wind. I am glad a majority of deer season is over.Its time to release the hounds.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bo Schembechler said:


> House is way to big for a beagle. The dogs body heat will never be able to warm the house up. The house should be just big enough for hound to stand up in and turn a full circle. The best design for a dog house is to build it in a L shape. The dog will be able to walk in and cuddle in back corner of L and be out of wind. I am glad a majority of deer season is over.Its time to release the hounds.



I figured this so I was gonna box in the back corner so she kinda has a house within a house... that way she will just have to heat up a small box.and.not.the whole thing. And plus that small box is going to be inside that big house so I actually think it will work pretty nicely if I do it that way...


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Just be careful if you do bring her inside when it is really cold out. You ahd said she would be in a crate in your bedroom. Why I say be careful is that she has her winter coat on and can get overheated when inside.


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

My beagle is two and she is still trying to figure it out. I just love going out there with her and I'm not even sure she is purebred beagle weird color markings. I do use a shock collar with her but only to call her back when it's time to go. She works well with the collar, I have only shocked her a few times. 









This me with her in the truck she looks real annoyed 








Past out after a long day of hunting.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

No disrespect,I have raised alot of dogs, bloodlines and champions, but to a born dog pure bred is not an issue.You do things together,hunting stinky game, thats fine,but you are a team,blood lines matter, not to a dog.Not to a dead game animal.Just savor the idea, was not humans that approached canines to collaborate,was it?Does it matter?
Just be fair friends.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

brownitsdown84 said:


> I know she has it bette then a lot of the other dogs my buddies have but Im the kind of guy that doesn't want her to uncomfortable at all lol maybe im overthinking things.


Our beagle sleeps under the blankets between my wife and I, usually with her head and shoulders on MY pillow!!!


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

Waif said:


> No disrespect,I have raised alot of dogs, bloodlines and champions, but to a born dog pure bred is not an issue.You do things together,hunting stinky game, thats fine,but you are a team,blood lines matter, not to a dog.Not to a dead game animal.Just savor the idea, was not humans that approached canines to collaborate,was it?Does it matter?
> Just be fair friends.


I'm not sure where this was coming from. Was this directed at me. Lol. Idk where your post is getting to


----------



## kwelch11 (Dec 11, 2013)

I just recently got my first Beagle. He is a started dog that finds and runs his own rabbits. He is 2 years old. So far he has yet to run one around to me seems to lose the trail any suggestions? He is a house dog now but was in a pen just a month and a half ago. He so far is a really smart hound already house broke and learning manners ( still have to watch him around the garbage though). He listens well in the field too! I would love to find other dogs for him to hunt with as I think this will only help him he was used to running with at least 2 other dogs.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

kwelch11 said:


> I just recently got my first Beagle. He is a started dog that finds and runs his own rabbits. He is 2 years old. So far he has yet to run one around to me seems to lose the trail any suggestions? He is a house dog now but was in a pen just a month and a half ago. He so far is a really smart hound already house broke and learning manners ( still have to watch him around the garbage though). He listens well in the field too! I would love to find other dogs for him to hunt with as I think this will only help him he was used to running with at least 2 other dogs.


Don,t take this personal!
Seems to happen when I try to post about dogs.
When I ran beagles and was training a pup I wanted him to learn to do his own work.
A rabbit can think, and turn sharp while cruising at a good speed. 
This is called a "check".
A dog can run past this point and begin to cast about looking for lost scent.
Multiple things can happen at this point depending on dogs experience ,weather effect on scenting conditions, your help in the beginning of working with this dog in encouraging it not to give up. Dog could be running downwind of scent trail, or nosing each track, its busy work at some places! Real cold temps seem the worst for my hunts. 
Your not where you want to be to kill rabbit if your with dog at a check but its how dog can learn what to do.
My opinion! not magic, not gospel.
A hard pressed rabbit with a fast dog can go to ground/hide in a burrow.
In a group or even with one other dog it can be a me too type trailing, by giving up shooting a couple rabbits and following dog(not every time or you become the lead dog on track, or go back after a run with out dog ,but thats not as productive.) you both can learn about each other and the rabbits.
Not knocking your dog at all here! Have seen many interesting things happen chasing.A dog that will run a rabbit a great start. A brace or small pack is really something but takes dogs the same speed, and other things, that make it awful special if one gets worked up into a smooth machine.
Have fun.


----------



## kwelch11 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advise. Trying to learn on the fly here.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Welcome ,holler by p.m. if you want to update progress,or just want to ask questions about running beagles.You twos opinion the important one though. Or start a thread about beagles?
Temp breaks freezing should be some good runs.


----------



## Wurm Slinger (Dec 10, 2013)

kwelch11 said:


> I just recently got my first Beagle. He is a started dog that finds and runs his own rabbits. He is 2 years old. So far he has yet to run one around to me seems to lose the trail any suggestions? He is a house dog now but was in a pen just a month and a half ago. He so far is a really smart hound already house broke and learning manners ( still have to watch him around the garbage though). He listens well in the field too! I would love to find other dogs for him to hunt with as I think this will only help him he was used to running with at least 2 other dogs.


Just from my own experience and point of view, practice makes perfect!
As someone else said, let a few rabbits go for the benefit of the dog. I don't shoot any rabbits anymore, I enjoy listing and watching the chase more than I do cleaning them! The more practice your hounds get the better they will be. And don't forget, some of the best training can be done in the summer months.


----------

